# Petition against proposed EU law to ban perfume ingredients



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello follow perfume lovers, as many of you may know, the European Union has proposed a law to ban a lot of traditional ingredients used in perfumes. That would mean the end of perfumery as we know it.

  One of my RL friends, a member of the perfume board profumo.net, helped to compose a petition and asked me to spread the word around in the MU community as well - I guess many MU lovers care for perfume as well!

  So, if you have the time, go ahead and read the petition and if you agree with the things shown there, sign it. Not only EU residents can sign it - every signature is welcome!

http://www.parfumo.net/petition/index.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello Anneri  Thanks for the link, will sign of course !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 18, 2014)

Signed, thank you Anneri !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





with this petition !


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 18, 2014)

You are most welcome Anneri, let´s hope this petition will be signed by a lot of people !


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are most welcome Anneri, let´s hope this petition will be signed by a lot of people !


  Let's hope so!


----------



## dorni (Apr 29, 2014)

I had already signed it. Kafkaesque had a blog post about the petition and, as a nice perfume lover, I had to sign it immediately.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 30, 2014)

Signed.


----------

